# dogs back legs just give out from under her



## kitkat (Apr 6, 2007)

i have a 10 y.o husky.
the other day, and many times before this but never so severe, she was walking, and all of a sudden her back legs just seemed to give out from under her...like, she would fall over and kind of roll around. and i would have to sit her up and hold her for a minute until she was able to stand up again. and then it would happen 2 minutes later...

she doesnt seem to notice that it happens, which i guess is good because i dont think it hurts her or anything.

i really have no clue as to whats going on..


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

That's what vets are for. Doesn't it occur to you that there might be a problem and she needs to see the vet?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

How do you know it doesn't hurt? She could be suffering right now, GET YOUR DOG TO THE VET.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

The same thing has been happening to my Lab (he's 12). After a long walk (one mile) his two hind legs would give out on him. He'd fall to the ground and then get right back up again. 

We took him to the vet Monday, and the Dr. did a physical on him. She ruled out him having a pinched nerve in his back or bad hips. She said it was probably arthritis and after that much exercise, his legs would just give out on him. We now have meds to give him for his arthritis to make him more comfortable.

Take your Husky to the vet and get it checked out. If there is something wrong (like bad hips or a pinched nerve), you'll want to know and act on it.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Your dog definitely needs to see a vet. You may want to print this out to have your vet test for it (simple manual manipulation test). Our 13 year old greyhound has it and has responded wonderfully to depo-medrol injections (inexpensive as well)

Lumbo-Sacral Stenosis The article is written from a greyhound perspective, but LS can affect any breed of dog. Our vet has seen it more commonly in GSD's than greyhounds.


----------



## tinman (Jun 8, 2007)

make sure its not neurological ?? if the dog doesnt notice it, it may have something to do with brain signals to the spine or it could be just arthritis or something structural...i am not a fan of most vets, but if there is a chance of it being neurological, then you must get it checked...normally, arthritis would DEFINITELY produce some sort of discomfort signal that you would notice!! if a dog collapses from structural damage (i.e. dysplasia, osteoarthritis, torn tendon etc, then your dog would definitely show discomfort!!!! good luck!!!


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a gut feeling that this dog wont be going to a vet? I hope im wrong though.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

W, I think you're right. It's really sad.


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

I would say neuroligical if the dog doesn't even notice. Its very rare but some dogs do have narcilepsy. Sounds alot like what you described.


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

I dont think its much of anything else then it is becuase he is a old dog. Big dogs usually have hip problems. My old lab did, we went to the vet and they just gave him some steroids.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

SammyDog said:


> I dont think its much of anything else then it is becuase he is a old dog. .


 Just because a dog is old doesn't excuse a health problem. True, dogs do get old and aquire health problems, but they should be dismissed just because the dog is old. 
I wonder how much longer our senior companions would live if we stopped dubbing their slowing down and such as old age and looked at is as a health problem. 
I don't know if that is what you were saying or not, but that is how I read it.


----------

